# looking for software to view s-video input



## guy1679 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am trying to find a piece of software to enable me to use my laptop screen as my display for my xbox 360 (cant always get a TV when traveling). I have the relevant s-video out cable for my x360, and my laptop has an s-video in (7 pin Din connector) as well as the s-video out.

But, once i have it all connected up, I don't have a clue how to view that input? Any ideas?


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

are you sure the s-video connection on the laptop is an IN connection? usually the s-video ports on laptops are s-video Outputs which won't take the incoming xbox signal. I read somewhere that you can buy a vga cable for the xbox that will connect to your vga input on the laptop.


----------



## guy1679 (Aug 25, 2007)

yep, i am pretty sure it's s-video in, it has the s-video out (4 pin Din connector) and also the 7 pin din s-video in, which sits alongside the coaxial input, as well as an extra audio in stereo jack. i do also have the vga connector for the xbox, but that doesnt fit into my vga socket (i assume its only for output). 
but when i plug all the s-video stuff in I have no idea how to bring it up on the display.


----------



## ZeroDreams (Aug 28, 2007)

hey anyone know the solution to this i have the same problem with the same computer


----------



## ZeroDreams (Aug 28, 2007)

this is a picture of the s-video input jack, the output jack happens to be on the otherside of the computer.


----------



## guy1679 (Aug 25, 2007)

hey there zerodreams, i just found this, only had a quick read through it, but its possible VLC player might be what we are looking for???, http://forum.videohelp.com/topic312988.html. i will try it within the next 30 minutes, and let you know


----------



## guy1679 (Aug 25, 2007)

ok zerodreams, i just tried vlc as well as windows media encoder. no joy. i assume both these pieces of software could do it, however neither of them seem to pick up that there is anything for input aside from my built in webcam. so i am thinking possibly i am missing some drivers?? i was under the impression that the m9700 came with it all as standard?


----------



## guy1679 (Aug 25, 2007)

zerodreams, if you are using the same laptop as me, check to see if you specified tv tuner when you bought it. i just went back and checked and it seems i must have clicked the option for no tv tuner, which seems to be the key to this drama. since i dont have the tv tuner built in, i can only guess from here, but if you have the tv tuner, then i think anything from media centre to VLC to windows media component should be able to pick up the input once you have the console plugged in. with any luck someone will have information contrary to this saying i can still get it working, but thats all i have found so far...


----------



## ZeroDreams (Aug 28, 2007)

hmmm yeah i dont remember back that far, haha but that might be the case also.


----------



## guy1679 (Aug 25, 2007)

i have decided instead to look into multimedia goggles/headsets. not finished looking at costs yet, but it seems if i am willing to forego the higher resolutions for now it might be worth it. lets face it i wont be able to get hd tv in the desert environments where i work anyway so i figure 800x600 res multimedia glasses might be the way foreward (seems they go up to 1280x1024 as well, for a price though). if it helps u at all here is a couple to look at http://www.stereo3d.com/hmd.htm#chart . i am particularly interested in this set but it might be over the top lol. http://www.cybermindnl.com/index.ph...9579a021e83da7&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## ZeroDreams (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah i just caved and bought an attachment for my computer, i got the adaptec gamebridge, the --10 model not the --00 model. it works great for xbox 360. played bioshock today, and i had it overnight shipped for 50 bucks (shipping was 20$). if you really want to play xbox on your compy this seems to be the way to go for now


----------



## guy1679 (Aug 25, 2007)

good call, i think i might order one of them, thanks mate


----------



## garton (Mar 20, 2008)

I've looked for a while for a laptop with an s-video input without finding one. What's the brand and what's the model of the laptops you guys have?


----------



## guy1679 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have an Alienware m9700. But I have not actually managed to get the s-video input or the audio input on it working at all. I had no luck with the gamebridge adapter mentioned earlier in the thread either


----------

